# Upgrade from Super Jolly



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

I currently have a Mazzer Super Jolly modded for single dose, with cocktail mod, clean swipe and lens cap at the top. The front still has the standard doser with the manual pull switch on the right. This is absolutely great grinder and is build like a tank. But there's one drawback, and that's the number of steps it takes to grind a single dose.

My routine is as follows:



I weight 18g of beans


Put in the grinder and grind the beans


Usually a few beans get stuck before they get into the burrs so I then I use a brush to get the remaining beans into the grinder


Grind again


Smash the lens cap to blow all beans into the doser


Get coffee into portafilter with the right pull from doser


Use a brush to get all remaining coffee out of the doser


Usually when I put 18.1g in, I get 18g out so that's pretty good. But as you can probably imagine it is just takes too many steps. So that's the main reason for me to look for a new grinder. I'm looking for something of the same quality or better but with fewer steps to prep my coffee.

I mentioned single dosing, but I'm not too fussed about that. I usually buy a bag of 1kg which last around a month. So happy to single dose to dial in and then fill a hopper with the remaining beans.

What kind of grinder would you recommend? My budget is around £700-£800, open for second hand as well. Grinders I have been looking at are the Eureka Atom 65, Ceado E37J (although little expensive), Niche Zero (not sure about quality).

I currently have a Gaggia Classic with PID but looking to upgrade to something like a Profitec Pro 500 in the near future.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get a really good mythos for that budget.


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> You can get a really good mythos for that budget.


 Stupid question from my side. When people talk about a Mythos, I assume they mean an Eureka Mythos and not the Victoria Arduino?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not stupid at all, the mythos is made by eureka and rebranded under the Simonelli and Victoria arduino brands. I am referring to gen 1 standard mythos, which when you fit the improved clump crusher is a fantastic grinder. You can also pick up the mythos 1 for your money just have to search a little harder.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Not stupid at all, the mythos is made by eureka and rebranded under the Simon Elliott and Victoria arduino brands. I am referring to gen 1 standard mythos, which when you fit the improved clump crusher is a fantastic grinder. You can also pick up the mythos 1 for your money just have to search a little harder.


 I have just installed the new clump crusher on my Mythos One and it is a night-day difference. Great grinder indeed.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Just stepping a bit ahead.......if you want to sell jolly......let me know and if it's within budget it's a win win


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

We have some very decent deals on Eureka grinders. The Mythos is an awesome grinder but very, very large! We could do you a Eureka Olympus 75 which has the same size burrs and the same motor as the Mythos in your budget. It is a much more kitchen friendly size.


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Size is going to be an issue. I want to upgrade my espresso machine as well which will likely be bigger. So it's gonna be a hard sell to the misses to also come home with a bigger grinder. So ideally something similar in size as the super jolly, which is already a decent size (and weight) in my opinion. Height is not an issue in our kitchen


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> We have some very decent deals on Eureka grinders. The Mythos is an awesome grinder but very, very large! We could do you a Eureka Olympus 75 which has the same size burrs and the same motor as the Mythos in your budget. It is a much more kitchen friendly size.


 But he motor is not tilted which makes the world of difference, plus you can cut a mythos down


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> But he motor is not tilted which makes the world of difference, plus you can cut a mythos down
> 
> View attachment 38939


 World of difference in what way?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> World of difference in what way?


 I think as experienced roasters you know the difference in the two grinders? The mythos has the best delivery into the portafilter of any of the commercial grinders I have rebuilt and tested, it is widely recognised as the industry standard for grinders, if the OP is happy with used it will be less than a new zenith 75e, the dynamic retention is less on the mythos due to the motor configuration, as I said before you can reduce the height of it with an angle grinder and retain all of the functionality.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I think as experienced roasters you know the difference in the two grinders? The mythos has the best delivery into the portafilter of any of the commercial grinders I have rebuilt and tested, it is widely recognised as the industry standard for grinders, if the OP is happy with used it will be less than a new zenith 75e, the dynamic retention is less on the mythos due to the motor configuration, as I said before you can reduce the height of it with an angle grinder and retain all of the functionality.


 I was interested in your personal perspective i.e. if you feel there is a difference in cup.


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Although I really like the idea of a cut off mythos grinder and it might be a really good grinder. I'm not really a big fan of how it looks in the above picture compared to something like a zenith 75 / atom.

Another question I have regarding shot timers. When you want to get e.g. 18g out of the machine and you set it to 5s at first, and only 12g comes out, can you add an extra second to your current dose or do you need to start all over again? If it's the latter than you're wasting lots of coffee to get to the exact 18g, right?


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

Is this £640 a good price for this Ceado E37J grinder?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273744315623


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Silly question, but rather than making a fairly small move upwards in quality, would you not try a small hopper on the Super Jolly? If you're looking at the likes of the Ceado, it's another on demand grinder where you'd be looking at likely purging a couple of grams per shot anyways, as it'll retain a similar amount as the SJ.

It sounds like your issues are more with the SJ's single dosing workflow, which it wasn't originally designed for.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

plaksel said:


> Is this £640 a good price for this Ceado E37J grinder?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/273744315623


 It will certainly be more convenient to use than your SJ but I would not expect a major bump in performance. It has the same size burrs and believe it or not a lower wattage motor.

I think you could do better for the money. In fact a Eureka Atom 65 would be very similar money which has a much more powerful motor, ever so slightly larger burrs and a guarantee.

With regard to your question about dosing, you can set the Eureka models super easy and they are consistent with what they dose. If you did want to top up, you just hold the portafilter on the button and it doses in manual mode until you let go. Super easy and no waste whatsoever.


----------

